# March 2018 Tax Summary



## Uber Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

Am I the only one whose March 2018 Tax Summary is not yet available?

Phoned the Helpdesk and the fellow told me its available 3rd week of the following month but up to now ‍♀‍♀


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
All good now, as of this afternoon?
And yes, I'm referring to the tax summary. 

.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber Helpdesk.
Odds-on favourite for “Oxymoron of the Millenium”?


----------



## MarleneJP (Dec 16, 2017)

But it seems the format has changed again? No sign of GST amounts on mine.


----------



## Uber Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

MarleneJP said:


> But it seems the format has changed again? No sign of GST amounts on mine.


Got mine it looked fine


----------



## MarleneJP (Dec 16, 2017)

With GST totals?


----------



## Uber Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

MarleneJP said:


> With GST totals?


Yes


----------



## MarleneJP (Dec 16, 2017)

Hmmmm that's weird. Mine has definitely 'lost' its gst totals (for income and expenses). I had an inane respnse from their support desk about it. Guess I'll have to follow up again.


----------



## MarleneJP (Dec 16, 2017)

I may be missing something but the GST totals are eluding me...










And the vague response from support:

It appears that moving forward, that will be how the tax summary will appear, since all trip details are available in your trip history and you would still seek advise from a tax professional.


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

I dont understand why Uber includes Booking Fees in our total income section of the tax summary! That fee is never paid by pax ( look at trip details in the app) . Should I leave it out of my total earning calculations when I want to calculate my Total Sales in BAS statement?


----------



## DannyM (Jul 31, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> I dont understand why Uber includes Booking Fees in our total income section of the tax summary! That fee is never paid by pax ( look at trip details in the app) . Should I leave it out of my total earning calculations when I want to calculate my Total Sales in BAS statement?


Per ATO, Gst is payable on what the passenger pays. You simply add the UBER service fee, booking fee, levy and CTP to your UBER earnings before their commission and you come with total revenue then apply 1/11 to get your Gst on revenue.

To claim Gst credit again you sum up UBER service fee, booking fee, levy and CTP and add this to other expenses you wish to claim then apply 1/11 to get your Gst on expenses.

The difference is what you owe the ATO or what the ATO owes you if your Gst on expenses are higher.

Note that the end result is the same on what you are doing currently but you are not in compliance with the ATO guideline.


----------



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

DannyM said:


> Per ATO, Gst is payable on what the passenger pays. You simply add the UBER service fee, booking fee, levy and CTP to your UBER earnings before their commission and you come with total revenue then apply 1/11 to get your Gst on revenue.
> 
> To claim Gst credit again you sum up UBER service fee, booking fee, levy and CTP and add this to other expenses you wish to claim then apply 1/11 to get your Gst on expenses.
> 
> ...


True, but I think at the end of the year we will have artificially higher income than what it would be without (Levy, CTP, Booking fee) and that's where I think it'll affect drivers negatively.

By the way, do you know whether I can claim gst on meals that I eat at lunch and dinner?

Thanks


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber Rose said:


> Am I the only one whose March 2018 Tax Summary is not yet available?
> 
> Phoned the Helpdesk and the fellow told me its available 3rd week of the following month but up to now ‍♀‍♀


Should be there. Mine was.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 3, 2017)

Fer fek's sake, the Uber Tax Summary can only be read by someone well versed in the Dark Arts.

BUT:

With only the Payment Statements provided each week, and a simple, easy to use, UP-TO-DATE bookkeeping programme/app, such as MYOB, Quicken, Reckon, Xero, et al, you have all you need. (I use Xero)

I know this, because it's all my Accountants get, and all they need from me, to process both my quarterly BAS', and annual Income Tax Assessment.

As previously mentioned, in various posts and threads, on this Forum, Uber MUST send to the ATO, a record of EVERY transaction, so the GST breakdown can be shown.

So in my Xero transaction entries, I put each and every line in the Earnings section from Uber's statement, as a separate entry. Since Dec 1st, 2017, each entry has now a GST component for EVERY one, (damn, that made life simpler, since we can now claim a GST payment). ***

But, remember, EVERY line. A little tedious, but well worth it. Those details mean my Accountants can see who gets charged, and who pays, GST, and hasn't had a hiccup, once. And they have assured me, that they would be happy for me to do my own BAS', based of that same Xero data, if I so wanted. (But I would never have known how to set up all the bookkeeping accounts within the App, so their help was invaluable, at the start!)

Since I also get them to do the annual Income Tax, they have it all at their fingertips, with all Uber and PAYG tax docs waiting for them, electronically, from the ATO. I don't think I have given them a hard copy PAYG Tax Statement for about five years.

Anyhow, it is time to go make some money

*** From the printed Payment Statement, as below (and not the initial page that show Weekly and Daily Payments):


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> True, but I think at the end of the year we will have artificially higher income than what it would be without (Levy, CTP, Booking fee) and that's where I think it'll affect drivers negatively.
> 
> By the way, do you know whether I can claim gst on meals that I eat at lunch and dinner?
> 
> Thanks


We shouldn't have an artificially higher taxable income (assessable income minus deductions) given the availability of corresponding deductions for amounts recouped by Uber.

There's one respect in which including these amounts in assessable income can in fact help the driver. The non-commercial losses rule generally prevent a rideshare driver who makes a loss from their rideshare business offsetting the loss against other income.

An exception applies if you have assessable income from the business of at least $20,000. Treating these amounts as assessable income make it easier to get across the $20,000 threshold. See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Non-commercial-losses/.

Regarding claiming GST input tax credits on meals you buy during driving shifts, these meals would be regarded as private rather than business expenditure so you would be unable legally to claim these GST credits.

The one possible exception would be if a trip was so long that you needed to stay overnight away from home in the course of the business.


----------

